# Deer Creek



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Fished Deer Creek this morning from 6 to 10. Snagged one crappie and that was it for the day. Seen several small white bass caught and one buffalo sucker. Seen no saugeyes caught, but it was still nice to get out and about for the first time this year. The 'eyes' won this time, but I'll be back.


----------



## Tuna (Jan 16, 2010)

I went to Deer creek for the 2nd week in a row didn't see anything caught at all snag or otherwise from 5 in the morning till 12:30. I had about 8 people with me on both sides of the dam live bait , mr. twisters vibes husky jerks through everything at them we had short of jerkin them out of the water. nothing going till the water temperature goes up despite the gates being open. checked out the beach still frozen. hope it helps ttyl.


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

I hit Deer Creek on the afternoon shift Saturday, and like the morning guys I didn't see much action. I saw one guy get about a 20 to 30 pound Buffalo. I did have a great time getting outside. I got a chance to see some old fishing buddies I hadn't seen in a while, and I saw two Deer and one red fox. Overall I'm glad I got out. Like the other guys I threw everything at them, shad rap, huskey jerk, hot-n-tot, inline spinners, and jigs. I never got any reaction, but I got some practice!


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

went this morning didnt get a bite and didnt see anything get caught


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Yesterday there seemed to be quite a bit of water being released, a lot more than Wednesday. For those who fish Deer Creek often, does this seem to effect the fishing adversely?


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

There letting a good amount of water out running about 30 percent pretty normal for the ice melting on the lake and the rain mostly just the rain is why is running fast fished last night caught a huge carp and two shads and a little crappie no saugeye havent done well at night. Going to try the morning bite seems to work better for me.


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

I went Saturday night for a couple hours and nothing bit for me or anyone else that I saw there. It is just not happening at deer creek right now


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Hay Bluegrasser we should get togrther some time and hit the water.I see you'r boy some time's on face book.dose he still fish.


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, he fishes when the fish are biting. He's not like me, I don't mind doing the leg work. If I don't get them one day, you can bet, I'll be back. I just enjoy fishing, catching is just a great bonus. Would enjoy fishing with you sometime. Can't wait for a little warm spell, to get the fish biting.


----------



## jason78 (Dec 19, 2008)

Just wanting to know if anybody thinks it is a good idea to fish the spillway tomorrow with the water flowing that much?


----------



## fishhunter38 (Mar 29, 2009)

me and a friend are planning on hitting the spillway at deer creek in the morning can anyone tell me how high the water is, went to paint creek monday eve and it was way up thanks mike


----------



## jason78 (Dec 19, 2008)

they are letting out around 1290 cfs of water


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

3 of us fished the spillway this morning yeah it was freezing cold but it helped the cabin fever, nothing to report, nothing caught besides a cold maybe....


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

bassattacker said:


> 3 of us fished the spillway this morning yeah it was freezing cold but it helped the cabin fever, nothing to report, nothing caught besides a cold maybe....


You guys got some cahoonas to be out there this morning!!


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

i have not been out i am kinda glad i have not been ....it seems to be pretty slow for you guys .....mabey on monday if i can work my magic i can pull a few outa there ..... how can i post pictures from my phone send them to my e mail then ? ? ??? if i go and catch a few i just want poeple to see that they are biting


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

You send them to your email, download them to your desktop. Down below your reply you can click manage attachments, then browse, select desktop, select picture, upload. Make sure it is the right kind of document like jpeg


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

FAT RAP click on the photos on youre phone then click options it will say send pic message click type in youre email address same as send a txt message on youre phone should appear in youre email hopefully that works for you hope you have some luck this week down there might try to fish in the mornings this week.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks guys it should not be to long before i can post my 2 fish ohios this season and also some of the other fish i look forward to catching......i hope the fishing starts picking back up soon because if i am gettin them in this cold ...i think i am going to have a good season .......... i look forward to hearing everbodys posts 
Freddie


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

FatRap007 said:


> Thanks guys it should not be to long before i can post my 2 fish ohios this season and also some of the other fish i look forward to catching......i hope the fishing starts picking back up soon because if i am gettin them in this cold ...i think i am going to have a good season .......... i look forward to hearing everbodys posts
> 
> 
> Freddie


What time are you heading there MONDAY freddie I may beable to meet up with you?


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

cubsfan said:


> What time are you heading there MONDAY freddie I may beable to meet up with you?


Well first thing i need to do around 10 am is change my starter on my truck then i am in buisness i would say 1 i would like to be on the road if you are interested just shoot me a p.m around what time you are going i am also curius about the indain ice ..... i would not mind playin with some jiggin raps as well .....


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Fished Deer Creek dam Friday evening, and got a hold of one nice fish that broke the line. Besides that the bite was slow, and the spillway was really starting to ice up from the bridge to the lowhead dam. I hope you guys are doing better than me this year!


----------

